# done 10th , now what ?



## max_demon (Mar 12, 2009)

I am really confused , board exams will be over soon , till then this thread will get some replies . 

I am good in mathematics and sciance . average in hindi .but below average in English and Social sciance .

I have good computer graphics and cyber security experiance .

so I am VERy very confused guy , which exams to take and cources ,


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 12, 2009)

and plzz some 1 explain wht to take between bio/comp. science/physical education/account.....which the scoring subject and which is d easiest and what'll u prefer.....i m think abt physical education


----------



## krates (Mar 12, 2009)

i am taking science with computer whatever the case might be...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 12, 2009)

arrey yes , i forgot to tell that i have a really bad physic  , and some of my friends joining merchent navy and sometihng like that , is that good?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
comp. sciance is the field i am going , but are there any alternatives ? 

and what about coursec ? is CCNA worth ? or MSCE ? or can i just give exams .

should i give ms-cit exam ? and what is SAT , Should i do it ?

i am really confused , i even dont know full forms of some of the above terms .:"(


----------



## int86 (Mar 13, 2009)

Joing merchent navy will be a good option but only after 10+2, joining after 10th will mean some petty commision.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 13, 2009)

i am taking science with computer whatever the case might be...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i am taking science with computer whatever the case might be... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=22610


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 13, 2009)

max_demon said:


> I am really confused , board exams will be over soon , till then this thread will get some replies .
> 
> I am good in mathematics and sciance . average in hindi .but below average in English and Social sciance .
> 
> ...


You can always take science or commerce after 10th. Since you mentioned that you are good with maths and computer then you can surely go for BSC.IT after 12th. I think you can do BSC.IT after taking science or commerce. Not sure about commerce, but check it out. I think it is okay. 

After BSC.IT you can go for post graduation which you can do from US or some reputed college/university in India.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2009)

Go Science+Computer path.
And, plz start working on ur English skills. I don't know why u r calling u r weak in English. As of my understanding if someone is weak in english then his Grammer and vocabulary is not up to the mark.
Point out ur weak areas in these fields. Very soon english is going to be mother tongue. So hurry up.

And, whatever u do, get some *DEGREEs* first, in future u may be rejected in some cases if u don't have required degrees.
Passing 10 or +2 doesn't earn u a degree, those are milestones to ur final degree (B.A, B.Sc., B.Com, BCA,MCA, BBA, B.TEch, B.E, M.TEch, M.E, M.S, M.B.A, M.B.B.S, M.Phil, Phd and many, many more)

Take the CCNA etc courses as Add-on, don't depend on them fully.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 13, 2009)

my spellings and grammer is very weak


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 13, 2009)

max_demon said:


> my spellings and grammer is very weak


Hey, u just passed 10th.
There is lot more scope for upgrade for you.

Get a good teacher, practice writing essays, summaries etc.
I say u start writing diary in english language. That will also work.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2009)

max_demon said:


> my spelling*s* and gramm*e*r is very weak


Yup you hust proved that 
(just pullling your leg, don't take offense)

I suggest you read articles in the Net and always read the EDIT page of the English Newspaper. Also keep a dictionary at hand...


----------



## Dharmil (Mar 16, 2009)

max_demon said:


> arrey yes , i forgot to tell that i have a really bad physic  , and some of my friends joining merchent navy and sometihng like that , is that good?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


There are many fields basically on computers. That includes but not limited to Computer Science, Computer Engineering, Information Technology etc. It all depends on your strength where do you want to go but if you are really weak in physics drop engineering. CCNA is like an extra qualification which you can do to improve your CV. It adds to your networking knowledge. Not sure about MSCE. MS-CIT is really like basic examination which includes how to work with word etc. If you are already adept with computers, you shouldn't do that course. SAT is Scholastic Aptitude Test which is given by students who aspire to study overseas after 12th (usually US, Australia, Canada) It is really upto you, and trust me if you are saying your English is weak, you will have horrible experience with SAT English unless you plan to improve. I had my lessons and scored lowest in SAT English. Good luck.


----------



## hsr (Mar 16, 2009)

according to me, anything including chemistry is like "you will never pass" got screwd in the finals today.
take anything that has computer science. I don't know much abt the education system outside kerala so go for computer, +1 you don't have to worry, its just like in 10th


----------



## pickster (Mar 17, 2009)

Seriously. Work on your english.
Without english speaking / writing skills, it will be very difficult for you in the future.

Start reading newspapers, magazines and novels. Practice writing everyday. Get books like Word Power which will help your grammar skills.

Regarding subject choices, it will be best to take PCM + C++.
This is what I have, well... atleast for a few more days [2 board exams left ]
Get tutors and work on Physics from day one. 
AND DONT PROCRASTINATE.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


hari_sanker_r said:


> according to me, anything including chemistry is like "you will never pass" got screwd in the finals today.



care to elaborate?


----------



## krates (Mar 22, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup you *h*ust proved that
> (just pullling your leg, don't take offense)



it should be just isn't it ?? 
(just pullling your leg, don't take offense)


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

i seriously suggest you to take physical education and no computer science , you wont have sufficient time to read it , if you wanna compete jee and aieee , seriously dont even think about taking C.S , after 12th surely go for it but not now .

Indian education system wants good marks in pcm and no any college will take  you on your C.S score even if u did diploma in standard 7 or what . 

its my advice i have gone through it , you wont get time , 

but if wanna clear jee and aieee , then only look at my points .

best of all for your decisions .


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Mar 23, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> You can always take science or commerce after 10th. Since you mentioned that you are good with maths and computer then you can surely go for BSC.IT after 12th. I think you can do BSC.IT after taking science or commerce. Not sure about commerce, but check it out. I think it is okay.
> 
> After BSC.IT you can go for post graduation which you can do from US or some reputed college/university in India.



->If you take Science with Biology you will be able to opt for medical courses such as MBBS if you get excellent marks in Maths+Physics+Chemistry+Bio  ...... You also have the option of opting for other courses such as Engineering [any stream]  .

->If you take Science with Computer you cannot opt for Medical courses but can take any other course such as Engineering [B.E/B.Tech ] or Science and Humanities courses such as [ BSc / BA  English Literature / Visual communication etc ]

For the above courses [Medical and Engg] you should be strong in Maths and Physics and atleast average in Chemistry .....

->unfortunately i dont know anything about the commerce stream .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> Point out ur weak areas in these fields. Very soon english is going to be mother tongue. So hurry up.



ROFL  Thats an Exaggeration........



> And, whatever u do, get some *DEGREEs* first, in future u may be rejected in some cases if u don't have required degrees.
> Passing 10 or +2 doesn't earn u a degree, those are milestones to ur final degree (B.A, B.Sc., B.Com, BCA,MCA, BBA, B.TEch, B.E, M.TEch, M.E, M.S, M.B.A, M.B.B.S, M.Phil, Phd and many, many more)
> 
> Take the CCNA etc courses as Add-on, don't depend on them fully.


But the above 2 advice are correct ...... Take it very seriously if you are planning to go for a job

Infact just the other day i had a meeting with TCS HR who had come to my college for a workshop & he told me that English communication skill is one of the most important things that they look for .... 

in fact he said he  would rather choose a candidate with 

good Communication skills+Average marks (70-80% in univ/college)
rather than
Bad Communication skills+Good marks(80+% in univ/college)

BTW HR=The guy whos going to select candidates and train them for the company


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2009)

krates said:


> it should be just isn't it ??
> (just pullling your leg, don't take offense)



 Good one...


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good one...


 
+1


----------



## zboy123 (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are really good in science and maths, I would suggest you to prepare for Engineering Colleges like IIT's or NIT's. Job prospects are great and my batchmates are doing all sorts of jobs depending on their interest from being a producer, IT Techie, engineer, sceintists, Profs. -  every damn career is open and paycheck is often good.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 26, 2009)

If you are really good in science and maths, I would suggest you to prepare for Engineering Colleges like IIT's or NIT's. Job prospects are great and my batchmates are doing all sorts of jobs depending on their interest from being a producer, IT Techie, engineer, sceintists, Profs. - every damn career is open and paycheck is often good.
It's True!!!


----------



## way2jatin (May 9, 2009)

you should take comp.sc because it ahs a good scope in future but if you take in case of scoring subject you should take either eco.or Physical education


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 10, 2009)

Yes, comp. sc. gives a wider choice of languages to learn. most of the lang. are same as C++.


----------



## confused (May 10, 2009)

IMO, core branches in engg are better than CS/IT at the moment.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 10, 2009)

ya it jobs are no more being recruited in my coll..even at some nits in same situation coz of bad market conditions....
is siggest go for core branches like eee,ece,mech,civil,etc if good in math n bit physics(phy not so imp)

coz am cin many it/cse ppl pasing out jobless in engg coll that had on campus placements....but same is the condition for core ppl if aint good at subj

so engg wud be goood choice


----------



## sagar.best (May 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Go Science+Computer path.
> And, plz start working on ur English skills. I don't know why u r calling u r weak in English. As of my understanding if someone is weak in english then his Grammer and vocabulary is not up to the mark.
> Point out ur weak areas in these fields. Very soon english is going to be mother tongue. So hurry up.
> 
> ...



do you really think english will be mother tongue soon ?

that day will never ever come in India in villages there is no sign of English even in cities many of them don't know English when there is no proper education system by gov. than what can happen.....? 

BTW i am going with sci and comp....w8ing for result

i am thinking to do animation will think after 12...


----------



## stevetamis (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi max_demon, 
As you said that you are good in computer graphics and security system, 
I would prefer you to go for Diploma course in Computers or you said
That you are good in maths and science, you can opt. for physics field.
The choice is yours, Have a great life!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 28, 2009)

My overall marks were not good enough to get me into Computer Science for my 11th standard. I was very good in computers, I already knew some basic programming at that age, and till 10th I had topped the computer course in my schools time and again. So what did I do? I took Biology. And to be honest, at least here in maharashtra and both for state board and CBSE students, Biology students have to work harder. The subject is a lot tougher than the Computer Science or IT courses offered in 11th (First time I saw the syllabus for IT, I literally laughed), it is comparable to the Electronics course in terms of difficulty.

Over time, I became very good at biology, to the point that it was the subject where I scored the highest marks in my HSC exam (95+ ). Today, I don't regret it - studying biology was one of the most interesting things I did in my life.

Don't worry so much about the course, just do your thing - the rest takes care of itself. As time passed and my 12th got over, despite my computer skills I knew at that point computers was not what I wanted........There is a difference between being good at something and actually liking to work with that thing.

I wish you best of luck for these years, study as well as you can and always remember what was taught to you in these years as all of this will return later in your life (*trust me on this).

You could also try an engineering related course like Diploma in some engineering stream, they are usually light on the intense science and are more applied science oriented.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ Fyi , me too didnt scored well for CS or Electronics , i was getting admission in Sindhu Mahavidayalaya in Gen. Sciance , but I have still took some other collage for Electronics .


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 29, 2009)

why dont u join some coaching institutes like akash n prepare for the IITs?


----------

